# DMT dia-sharp



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I just bit the bullet and bought the 4 piece set of diasharp stones. I bought them from sharpeningsupplies.com it came with an extra coarse, coarse, fine and extra fine. I also got a leather strop and the green honing compound. I am anxiously awaiting my ups man now.

From going through the forums here I've noticed that a couple of you have this setup. I'm wondering if any of you can check in and let me know any tips you might have and procedures that you use to get a good edge on chisels and plane irons. Thanks guys


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Greg. I use those same stones along with a strop and the honing compound. I don't know if you are doing it by hand or if you are using a honing guide. I use them with a honing guide, just a cheap general honing guide I got at ace hardware, and the results are great. They are worth every penny I think you will find them to be very useful. Check out AskWoodman on youtube, he does an entire sharpening series on youtube and explains it in great detail with the exact setup. Hope this helps


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Thx kaleb. I use a guide as well. I'm looking forward to getting them. Can't wait


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh yea also. Do you have the extra extra fine stone


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Two duo-sharp DMTs, four sides with the various grits. The el cheap honing guide as well.

As far as tricks or tips, afraid I don't have much. Flatten the backs while working the primary bevel through all the grits. Consistent pressure applied to work the bevel until you raise a burr. Couple swipes on the back to clear the burr, move on to the next grit 'til you're done.

I use the strop per Paul Sellers; thirty swipes on the back, thirty more on the primary bevel.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank u smitty.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

No Greg I don't have the extra extra fine. I've thought about getting an extra extra course for initial dressing however, but it's not a necissaty.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

What did they charge you for this setup?


----------



## None999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Vertigo wrote: "Oh yea also. Do you have the extra extra fine stone"

I don't have the XXF but I do have a SpyderCo ultrafine ceramic hone and a Norton 4000/8000 waterstone that I originally bought for honing my straight razor. I keep the ceramic hone in the bathroom for touchups but the Norton makes my microbevel sparkle, though.

I do have the XXC hone, though and it comes in quite handy.

I also have the Lee Valley honing guide and I'm quite happy with it. I learned to sharpen knives as a boy without such new-fangled chicanery but I was out of regular practice for some time. I like my guide nowadays.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use XC-C-F-XF DMT's to shape and flatten backs, and continue with 4000/8000 waterstones to hone.

With a side clamp guide and this easy to build setting jig, I use the DMT's to form an edge, and the 4000/8000 to hone and refresh the microbevel.

Normal touch-ups in use happen on the 4000/8000 grits only, 5-10 strokes max on each stone, a few strokes on the back, first.

When the microbevel gets greater than ~ 1/16-3/32" wide, I do ~ 5-7 strokes on each DMT at the primary setting, effectively shrinking the micro, and then back to the waterstones for the micro, at it's 2-3 degree steeper angle.

Using the fast repeatability provided by the easy to make setting jig, I can touch up in about a minute, and refresh the primary in about 2…

I strop my carving tools. I don't strop my plane irons or bench chisels, as I prefer completely flat backs on them.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Veritas Mk.II 
Dia-Sharp Coarse
Shapton Pro 1000
Kitayama 8000 - review of which I just put up

I use the DMT to put on a primary bevel and who knows how long it will be before I need to do that again, so it's really just used for flattening the other two stones. I didn't think you could get away with a minimalist sharpening system like that but what I have gives me a razor blade edge. Could not be happier.

Actually, it's a razor BLEED edge because I sliced my thumb through a towel on one plane blade. So sharp I didn't even feel it. Not stitches bad but if I didn't have the towel, there's no way I would have avoided the emergency room.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

Vertigo, did you ever get your stones? My wife tried to order from there over Xmas and USPS said they never received a package from them. I typically only buy from craftsmanstudio.com or woodcraft now.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey rob. Sorry for being absent. But yes I did get the setup. My shipment got sent without the honing strop I bought though. I had to contact them. After a few emails back and forth. They sent it I officially have everything. I haven't had a chance to use any of it. It's been a week from hell. But I will let you know. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had trouble using the cheap honing guide on very narrow chisels - the bevels are hard (for me) to get parallel to the cutting edge. Maybe just me.

That same guide does just fine with wider chisels and plane irons.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I use DMT stones to flatten backs
I use a wet grinder to shape/sharpen bevels
I use arkansas stones to hone bevel and back - freehand (grinder leaves hollow grind which is easy to follow)
I use a leather strop in the shop between sharpening sessions


----------

